# Need e46 m3 mirrors for e46 touring



## Yester (Mar 15, 2004)

Can someone tell me if and where i can get (look a like) e46m3 rearview mirrors for my e46 325i touring (inc. sportspack)???

I can only find m3 lookalikes of the e36 model and i don't like them on a e46...

thanks!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I can't help you with your parts search (have thought about asking your nearest dealer's part department for a M3 interior mirror?), but I have to say that you have a great looking Touring!

And welcome to the Fest!


-


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Yester said:


> Can someone tell me if and where i can get (look a like) e46m3 rearview mirrors for my e46 325i touring (inc. sportspack)???
> 
> I can only find m3 lookalikes of the e36 model and i don't like them on a e46...
> 
> thanks!


Bavarian Autosport (bavauto.com) had some in their catalog. I dunno if they're different for tourings, but they said for E46 3ers. You'll need to paint them too.


----------



## Yester (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks for your reply.
I asked my dealer but they only came up with ACS and e36 m3 look a like mirrors and i don't like them. I think only e46 m3 mirrors are looking good on this model. But if you have other suggestions?

I've searched the internet but i have not found good look a likes yet

(the picture of my car is outdated already. I just tinted my windows!)


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Yester said:


> I asked my dealer but they only came up with ACS and e36 m3 look a like mirrors and i don't like them. I think only e46 m3 mirrors are looking good on this model. But if you have other suggestions?
> 
> I've searched the internet but i have not found good look a likes yet


Apparently, you can make the OEM M3 ones fit on the wagon if you're willing to do some creative metal grinding. Take a look at this tech tip from the Rogue Engineering web site: (click here).



> (the picture of my car is outdated already. I just tinted my windows!)


Yup, once you start, you can't stop  Here's my wagon.


----------

